# A Gentlemen's Duel



## Hein666 (3 Juli 2011)

Ein genial Animierter Film in Englischer Sprache, aber ich finde 
man kann trotzdem alles gut verstehen. 

YouTube - ‪Blur Studio - A Gentlemen's Duel [HQ]‬‏








Wer ihn runterladen möchte: 

MEGAUPLOAD - The leading online storage and file delivery service
_________________


----------



## Hein666 (3 Juli 2011)

Hier noch einmal die Vorschau, falls die im ersten Beitrag nicht Funktioniert:


----------

